# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Plántulas de Granadilla

## ipex

PLÁNTULAS DE GRANADILLA COLOMBIANA INJERTADAS Y SIN INJERTO  CON POTENCIAL DE CARGA GENÉTICA HASTA 40 TN/HA Asistencia Técnica y Apoyo logístico para el Desarrollo de proyectos bajo el sistema de parrillas, así como de insumos, para el manejo comercial de la granadilla de exportación. Instituto Peruano Exportadores: (01)6397172 / 983582440
email: info@ipexperu.org11760259_1003247449720068_5371703267871825825_n.jpgTemas similares: Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro Manual de Producción de Plántulas en Vivero (USAID) VENDO PLANTULAS DE GRANADO VAR. WONDERFULL Y SE BRINDA ASESORIA. Plantulas y Plantones de Granadilla Colomabiana Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro

----------

